# Mother Plant for Clones????



## glderguy (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi all.  I flowered and harvested several plants, one in particular I really liked.  I have, since harvest, put her back into veg on 24/7 light cycle.  It took quite some time, she finally came around and at first produced  strange distorted leaves but is now producing regular leaves, stems, etc and LOTS of them......I am kinda surprised this even worked.  I want to take cuttings from her and have a few questions:
-Should I keep her at 24/7 lighting or perhaps cut her light on hours down a little to get some dark time in?
-Since she has already flowered and  has gone thru the long reveg process will her clones produce product the same as when she was harvested or will potency/yield/etc drop off some?

Thanks all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL--what you did is very common among growers when they find a strain that they like after harvest.  I recently did this.  It is called revegging.  

You have several options as to what to do with the revegged plant.  You can keep her as a mother, keep her in 24/7 light and continue to take clones from her.  You can flower her and take clones from clones.  This is eventually result in some strain degradation, but it is generally years and years before this happens.

Not all of how a plant turns out is strain dependent.  The care it receives determines a lot.  However, the clone is a genetic duplicate of the mother and has the capability of turning out as good as the plant it came from.


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrats I have tried to reveg after flower a couple times now with zero success.


----------



## glderguy (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info THG.  Didn't know this was common practice.  I guess I will keep her as a clone mother although it may be tempting to flower her as it appears she will be really, really full of new growth.   
  Guess I got lucky Hamster although I think patience may be key here as she took a LONG time to go back into normal veg growth.  Thanks again.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2015)

It does take a long time and those leaves..whorled? growing in circles... Good for you.


----------



## glderguy (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes RB. All of the above, strange looking at first for sure!  Thanks.


----------



## glderguy (Jan 30, 2015)

Photo showing harvested plant in reveg process with both mutated initial growth and later normal growth pattern. 

View attachment IMG_20150129_200809.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2015)

The first time I did that, i couldn't believe it worked. But it does... Congrats.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, it doesn't work all the time--I only have succ3ess about 1/2 to 3/4 of the time.  And I have found that I have a lot easier time revegging plants grown in soil than those grown hydro.  I generally tell people to count on 3 weeks or so to get a plant revegging again--not necessarily a good time saving devise, but certainly a way to rescue dynamite genetics if you did not take clones prior to flowering.  

However, there is really no reason to keep mothers, un less you have lots of room and the light to spare.  Most of us take clones from clones from clones


----------



## glderguy (Feb 11, 2015)

I have gotten lucky as the second plant, the one on the left in the picture, has taken off as well, so looks like I am 2 for 2.  None the less this process has taken so long that I doubt I will do it again.  I just wanted the genetics from these plants really bad, will from now on take clones from clones since I was able to save original plants and have decided not to mess with long term maintenance of the original mother plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, it is a long process.  And people generally only do it for the reason that you stated--to save great genetics.  Congrats on your 2 for 2 success.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 11, 2015)

The more bud and leaf you leave on the plant the better it goes.


----------

